# Nokia 2610 Drivers



## The_Designer (Jan 4, 2008)

I got the usb cable CA-45 that came with the a disc, the driver don't work on the disc sooo I need those drivers and ontop of that I need a meadia center or something to find the phone. Is anyone man enough to hear my plead and take up the challange? :4-dontkno


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Try here for Nokia PC Suite allows you to download/upload etc. I use it for my phone - doesn't seem to have list of compatible phones - maybe all are OK :grin:
Device software updater tab should have drivers for your phone too


----------



## The_Designer (Jan 4, 2008)

I shall try and report back.


----------



## The_Designer (Jan 4, 2008)

the 2610 isn't surpose to be able to be hooked up via usb its non offical so the files and the phone can be changed for rogue software ect. Shame, I'll have to get music by text -.-.


----------

